# Guys in Formal Wear.



## charlieversion2 (Oct 31, 2007)

As Requested.






This was at my mothers wedding







Giving a Speach







After a night of Dancing at Chip 'n Dales... JKJK!


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 31, 2007)

There was a wealth of tubbies in tuxes at this wedding.
I'm second from the right, looking damn fine if I do say so myself. You've got the groom in the center, a very lucky man indeed. And on the far left is the groom's brother, who was incredibly unhappy about his attire.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 31, 2007)

zayus1979 said:


> There was a wealth of tubbies in tuxes at this wedding.
> I'm second from the right, looking damn fine if I do say so myself. You've got the groom in the center, a very lucky man indeed. And on the far left is the groom's brother, who was incredibly unhappy about his attire.



BRACE YOURSELVES!!!!!! That pic is going to cause a riot here . *puts on WWII helmet, grabs teddy bear* I'm scared


----------



## Melian (Oct 31, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> BRACE YOURSELVES!!!!!! That pic is going to cause a riot here . *puts on WWII helmet, grabs teddy bear* I'm scared



*explodes*


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 31, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> As Requested.



pretty damn cute


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 31, 2007)

Good *GOD*, how I love a well-dressed fat man... 

::swoons::


----------



## cammy (Oct 31, 2007)

or well-undressed fat men!


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 1, 2007)

cammy said:


> or well-undressed fat men!




Touche!!! I do prefer the latter...*hehe*


----------



## orinoco (Nov 1, 2007)

well not being one to get dressed up formally very often this was the best that i could rustle up...


----------



## stefanie (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys look great! *Orinoco*, I almost didn't recognize you without your signature hat...


----------



## orinoco (Nov 1, 2007)

stefanie said:


> You guys look great! *Orinoco*, I almost didn't recognize you without your signature hat...


wow! i have a signature hat how cool is that  i guess i am just a total nutjob about changing my mind about my hair and beard style so on bad days i tend to put on a hat, though most people who know me would say that they would associate me more with an england baseball cap!


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah what the hell. 
One of me...


----------



## anybodys (Nov 1, 2007)

My BHM looks gorgeous in a suit... especially because it's just a *little* too small for him. When his mother saw him in it, she said "Love makes women thinner and men fatter." ^_____^


----------



## Big_jim (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is one of me and Stace from our wedding. 

View attachment stace and jim.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 1, 2007)

Big_jim said:


> Here is one of me and Stace from our wedding.



Nice picture! You both look very happy.


----------



## pattycake (Nov 1, 2007)

What a great thread! 
All you guys look gorgeous.


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 1, 2007)

All very good!

Orinoco, how can you have a bad hair day when your hair is so short?

The hat was kind of memorable, seeing how it was all by itself with no other clothes to keep it company...

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Big_jim (Nov 1, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Nice picture! You both look very happy.



Thank you!
We were very happy, best day of my life right there!
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## orinoco (Nov 1, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> All very good!
> 
> Orinoco, how can you have a bad hair day when your hair is so short?
> 
> ...



well the series was called 'man with hat' so i couldn't really have anything else could i 

as for hair, i am just super fussy and constantly changing my mind but what i normally want is to be an 80s rocker again......





but sometimes i go by my other disguise of 'hedgey' the hedgehog with extra beard attachments....





so yeah, constantly changing and not always clippered short to save pennies *lol*


----------



## Trisha (Nov 1, 2007)

Just wanted to share a pic of my own BHH (big handsome husband!) on our wedding day this past October 13th! Married for 2 1/2 weeks now! 

I don't believe there is a man on Earth who doesn't look great in a suit. 

View attachment uswedding.JPG


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 2, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> Ah what the hell.
> One of me...



This is like the most adorable picture. Both of you look so cute. <3


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 2, 2007)

Pics of me in my "formalest" clothes coming soon to a PC with internet near you.


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 2, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> This is like the most adorable picture. Both of you look so cute. <3



thankyou 

S.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 2, 2007)

well, here's the best I got.

senior prom.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 2, 2007)

***************WOW*******************

Ha, my favourite thread in a long, long, long time! How I LOVE a well dressed large man! You all look so lovely and dashing (especially you Chris, you wear a suit so well!). It's like someone read my mind when I was away...

Thankyou again!

Bella xXx


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Lady Bella!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the bottom hair best, with the goatee. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 3, 2007)

Oops, didn't notice there was another page. That was intended to be a reply to Orinoco's post.


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 3, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> I like the bottom hair best, with the goatee.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



This may well be the only post i have ever read in praise of bottom-hair.

S.


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 4, 2007)

lol.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.


----------



## Kiki (Nov 8, 2007)

KJS258269 said:


> Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.



Very cute!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 8, 2007)

KJS258269 said:


> Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.



Thanks for sharing....gorgeous you are...no failure here...welcome to DIMS young'g..resident *COUGAR* meowwwwwwwgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr welcomes you[SIZE] :smitten:


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Ladies. I do love those cougars. Beautiful tattoo by the way. I live in Indianapolis. That's a quick drive to Maryland right? LOL. You guys are way too kind. I really is a pleasure to meet everyone and I hope to make some nice friends on here.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 8, 2007)

watch out for her! lol JKJK!


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be watching for her. I'll be ready and waiting. LOL.


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 8, 2007)

Also I have a thing for a woman who loves bikes and has tattoos. So I think she has the trifecta.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Nov 8, 2007)

KJS258269 said:


> Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.



Well hello there...

looking good!


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 8, 2007)

Too Kind and thank you


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 8, 2007)

I love wearing a tux. I think I look like a big mobster haha... I will have to see if I can find any pictures.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 9, 2007)

KJS258269 said:


> Also I have a thing for a woman who loves bikes and has tattoos. So I think she has the trifecta.



*
hmmmmmmmmmm did i mention i ride though INDY every year on the harley ...once going to WI and once returning home to MD? hmmmmmm .....I mght be just a little tired and need a rest stop .... and I generally DO NOT leave claw marks on my young victims (unless they insist):smitten:
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 9, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> watch out for her! lol JKJK!


*
YOU starting rumors about this little evil *CouGAR*....that likes to pounce on hot young boys with gorgeous big bellys and handsome faces......nu-uh..not lil ole me* 
*
psssssssssst MARY...you know I would never touch that gorgeous HUNK of yours.......unless you asked me too of course heheehej/k*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Nov 9, 2007)

*facepalm* (>.<)' 

I sense trouble coming my way soon.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 9, 2007)

Great photos guys! As has been stated many times over, I love a fat man all dressed up.  Mmm.


----------



## KJS258269 (Nov 9, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> hmmmmmmmmmm did i mention i ride though INDY every year on the harley ...once going to WI and once returning home to MD? hmmmmmm .....I mght be just a little tired and need a rest stop .... and I generally DO NOT leave claw marks on my young victims (unless they insist):smitten:
> *





I think you'll need a rest on the way there and on the way back. I'll throw on my biker jacket and we can take off somewhere. There is some good things to do in Indy. I love women that have bikes and tattoos. I wish I had a bike. I was always raised around a guy who was a biker type. He loved Harleys and the lifestyle. I was really close to him and it made me sorta like that. I got three tat's myself and my nipples pierced. I will have to get some more photo's up. So you just might have to make a stop. We could have some fun. LOL.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 9, 2007)

KJS258269 said:


> I got three tat's myself and my nipples pierced. I will have to get some more photo's up. So you just might have to make a stop. We could have some fun. LOL.



*darling talk talk talk..show us the $ shots...and just about ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE* :smitten:

*ps...emailed you some pix for your eyes ONLY*


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok I finally found one. Picture of a picture tho... This was for my friends wedding of which I was the best man.


----------



## persimmon (Nov 10, 2007)

Yum.

YUM.

That is all. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## MrFarx (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's one of me when I was best man at my friend's wedding, lots of fun that day.


----------



## stefanie (Nov 10, 2007)

MrFarx said:


> Here's one of me when I was best man at my friend's wedding, lots of fun that day.



Very debonair! Love the sepia tone on the photo, too.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 11, 2007)

Found these lingering on the comp and thought I'd put them up in the thread. I likes playin dress up! lol

pic 1 - bored at the office
pic 2 - Union Square


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2007)

I love this thread. :wubu:


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 12, 2007)

orinoco said:


> well not being one to get dressed up formally very often this was the best that i could rustle up...



Um,,you are very good looking!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 21, 2007)

formal wear above a 46-48" chest and a lesser waist is rare in the uk unless you go for plus sized clothes. i paid around £350 for a suit in high and mighty a year ago (52" chest, 48" waist trousers) and now it doesnt fit 

it is expensive being fat in the uk


----------



## stefanie (Nov 21, 2007)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Found these lingering on the comp and thought I'd put them up in the thread. I likes playin dress up! lol



You look sharp! And your friend really does look like Borat!

*LillyBBW*, I agree - this is a great thread.

*bigrugbybloke*, I'm sorry to hear it is so hard to find formal clothes in the UK if you are a big man.


----------



## Crumbling (Nov 21, 2007)

bigrugbybloke said:


> formal wear above a 46-48" chest and a lesser waist is rare in the uk unless you go for plus sized clothes. i paid around £350 for a suit in high and mighty a year ago (52" chest, 48" waist trousers) and now it doesnt fit
> 
> it is expensive being fat in the uk



"High and Mighty" IS horribly expensive i think i bought a pair of trousers there once when i was 15 and they set me back £50.

I do most of my shopping on line, it works out a lot more economical.

My advice for formal wear (whether hiring or buying) is to find out where your nearest Slaters is and pay them a visit. 

They don't have a particularly extensive plus size selection but they have enough basics, they don't charge over the odds, it's good quality stuff AND most importantly they will tailor anything you buy so it fits properly.

My most recent (as seen earlier in this thread) suit (64"/59") cost ~£150. 

What isn't reflected in that price is that while they didn't have a suit in stock when I called in on the Saturday, they ordered a _selection_ from their suppliers on Monday morning and had them express couriered. I was fitted on the Tuesday morning and picked up the tailored suit on Tuesday afternoon. Which meant that I was fully kitted out for my job interview on Wednesday morning. 


S.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm still loving this thread! Lots of lovely new BHM additions looking dapper since I last was on here. 

Bella xXx


----------



## Kimbo (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is little ol me at a friends wedding with a colleague.

Hope you like it.

Kim


----------



## Kimbo (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's another I found of me at a very interesting industry awards function (huge yawn!)

Kim


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 23, 2007)

Crumbling said:


> "High and Mighty" IS horribly expensive i think i bought a pair of trousers there once when i was 15 and they set me back £50.
> 
> I do most of my shopping on line, it works out a lot more economical.
> 
> ...



thanks for that suggestion. i'll have to check slaters out. i think we have a branch in cardiff. sounds like you had good service. i am always worried about formal wear particularly mail order especially if it doesnt arrive when expected, i know i am not gonna get anything else in a hurry


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Nov 23, 2007)

This pic of my wife and I was taken at a friend of mine wedding.  

View attachment Troy & Ann's Wedding 023SM.jpg


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Nov 29, 2007)

at my brother's wedding, wearing a burgundy tie


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 30, 2007)

Comedian Gabriel Iglesias likes to explain that there are five levels of fatness, and hes only at number four. Theres big, healthy, husky, fluffy and DAMN! 

I think hotnfluffy may rate a DAMN!, but what do you gals think?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


>



*sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet thanks for sharing thats one AWESOME SHOT!!!!!you are gonna inspire alot of BHM to grow with photos like that one !!!!!! *
:smitten:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 1, 2007)

at my brother's wedding said:


> What a good looking family  You're little niece/cousin/daughter? looked like she had fun hanging on to you while dancing. So cute.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought Tiny should join in on this thread. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Formal.jpg


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Dec 1, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> What a good looking family  You're little niece/cousin/daughter? looked like she had fun hanging on to you while dancing. So cute.


The girls in the pics are my daughters, and they both where dancing while up on my feet, but I didn't mind, I got to dance with the two most beautifull girls in the party...

Joe


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 1, 2007)

for some reason it appears to disappear and I hope their is nothing wrong with the system here.... 

View attachment 023.JPG


----------



## stefanie (Dec 6, 2007)

*hotn'fluffy*, what sweet pics of you dancing with your daughters.

And both you and *likeitmatters*, looking good!

Since I would look stupid in men's formal wear (being a woman who's tried, and just *does not look good* in it) I thought I'd post this late 19th century illustration instead, called "The Fat Man's Ball."


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Dec 9, 2007)

Still my favourite thread, how you gentlemen all look so fine in your finery!

Lady Bella x


----------



## traveldude1961 (Dec 12, 2007)

me on NYE after a few cocktails 

View attachment DSCN1016.JPG


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 12, 2007)

"at my brother's wedding, wearing a burgundy tie"

There is a great shot of four BHMs lined up in that collection!


----------



## Crumbling (Oct 5, 2008)

Bumping this thread.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 5, 2008)

ok well ive got a few of me from my senior ball

View attachment l_d3f963ca82f01b75decbd88b0bccaca0.jpg


View attachment l_1264daf44f2f34b0cdfe86fa1d7dd464.jpg


View attachment l_5f851bd1217362dbe2a73f0d5f29ecd8.jpg


and theres a video on my myspace of me at that same senior ball @ myspace.com/georgietheonemanorgy


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a pic of me and my brother at his wedding, where I was the best man. Also pictured are 2 of his 3 sons, I think the other one is just out of frame. 

View attachment bobs wedding.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Oct 6, 2008)

KJS258269 said:


> Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.



Not a fail at all...very cute pics!  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope this thread never ends... *purr*.... 

Nothing better than men in button down shirts.. well except maybe those in suits!... hmmm... or naked... *daydreams*........


----------



## BigFunAce (Oct 16, 2008)

hey guys i've been gone for a while.. been so busy.... good news is that i was able to dig up a pic at my company holiday party.. with my girlfriend at the time...


----------



## Melian (Oct 16, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Here's a pic of me and my brother at his wedding, where I was the best man. Also pictured are 2 of his 3 sons, I think the other one is just out of frame.



I love how one of his sons has a pikachu


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah, I tried to take it away from him, but he wouldn't have none of it. He was kind of scared at the time. I should show him this picture, he's 15 years old now.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm love this thread!  Fat men in suits are dreamy! 

I'm sooo waiting to see my fiance in his on our wedding day :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 17, 2008)

BigFunAce said:


> hey guys i've been gone for a while.. been so busy.... good news is that i was able to dig up a pic at my company holiday party.. with my girlfriend at the time...



awww..cute pic


----------



## Tad (Oct 17, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Hmm love this thread!  Fat men in suits are dreamy!
> 
> I'm sooo waiting to see my fiance in his on our wedding day :wubu::smitten:



This reminds me of an advertisement that is running here, for a company that rents tuxedoes and sells suits. They start off talking about all the focus on the bride, then finish saying "and while all other eyes are on her, her eyes will be on you. (the name of the store), so that you look almost as good as she does." (or words close to that). I thought they put that really well.

When are you getting married?


----------



## AFatChance (Oct 18, 2008)

*I gots lots of formal shots!

The one of me dancing is at Prom and the other two are from me playing Daddy Oliver Warbucks in my school's production of ANNIE last year.* 

View attachment n605531137_1140240_2023.jpg


View attachment n1077572242_56659_468.jpg


View attachment n514983135_438375_4044.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 18, 2008)

edx said:


> This reminds me of an advertisement that is running here, for a company that rents tuxedoes and sells suits. They start off talking about all the focus on the bride, then finish saying "and while all other eyes are on her, her eyes will be on you. (the name of the store), so that you look almost as good as she does." (or words close to that). I thought they put that really well.
> 
> When are you getting married?




Lol  sounds accurate! 

March next year... can't wait!


----------



## topher38 (Oct 18, 2008)

these are me on my B-day little dark in the room


----------



## djudex (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## edu_c8r (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess I will add one or two here..











P.S. Damnit, love metal, you are beautiful. (just thought I would add that)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow you are really handsome.


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 3, 2008)

edu_c8r said:


> I guess I will add one or two here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow...a random compliment!!! I love those!!! 
Thanks, cutie ;]

You're quite adorable yourself...very effin' sexy, for sure.

<3


----------



## The_Hero (Nov 9, 2008)

View attachment tux6.jpg


View attachment tux3.jpg


View attachment tux5.jpg


View attachment tux7.jpg


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Nov 9, 2008)

The_Hero said:


> View attachment 53327
> 
> 
> View attachment 53328
> ...



Love the Converse! I got married in Converse....I'll have to see if I can dig up a pic...


----------



## Luke (Nov 13, 2008)

*Whoops ... Wrong one. Let's try this one:*






*That was last year at my skinniest. That sport coat doesn't fit anymore, much to the chagrin of all ya'll here, I'm sure.*


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 17, 2008)

Heres me and a friend at a buddy's wedding. 

View attachment l_0effdef0112e33e0b9c0e37266739e9b.jpg


----------



## Melian (Nov 17, 2008)

Lavasse said:


> Heres me and a friend at a buddy's wedding.



Oh man....at first, I didn't see that chair and thought you were somehow STANDING in that position  :doh:


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya Im not THAT talented lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Lavasse said:


> Heres me and a friend at a buddy's wedding.



 Lovely


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

BigFunAce said:


> hey guys i've been gone for a while.. been so busy.... good news is that i was able to dig up a pic at my company holiday party.. with my girlfriend at the time...



nice ....very "GQ"


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

KJS258269 said:


> Well I am sorta new here, but I saw this topic and I figured I would post. It's nice to see some nice accepting people. I am here to make some good friends and have some good conversation. I have a couple of formal where pics. This was about a year or two ago. I am 25 now I was around 23 in these pics. They are kinda close up so it doesn't show my entire body. Sorry ladies I know. I failed. LOL. Anyway here you go and be gentle.



Really...do i have to be?


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 20, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> nice ....very "GQ"



We need an 'XLQ' for all the fashionable BHMs....


----------

